# Every stretchy fur supplier



## MewlyKitten (Jan 2, 2019)

People act like only NFT sells stretchy fur, and it's become kind of a hassle since any time a conversation turns to stretchy fur people start shilling NFT knowing full well that the person they're advertising it to can't buy it.
So, I made a list of other suppliers, new entries are welcome.

Okadaya
Stretch: 2-way
Colour: Black, white, brown
Price: High
Cons: 1cm pile
Search Results for "sf240b" /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japan Shopping Service | Buy from Yahoo! Buy from Japan!

MoodFabrics
Stretch: 2-way ("along weft" presumably meaning horizontal)
Colour: Many, all textured
Price: Medium
Cons: All textured
https://www.moodfabrics.com/catalogsearch/result/?&q=stretch fur&filter=Fabric_Type_fq:"Faux Fur"&rows=30&start=0

Fabric Empire:
Stretch: 2-way
Colour: Many
Price: Low
Cons: Short-pile only
Fabric Empire Store -

Suzhou Yoyoung Textile Co., Ltd
Stretch: 4-way
Colour: Any
Price: Cheap
Cons: 1000 metres minimum order, crudely made
szyoyoung.en.made-in-china.com: [Hot Item] 4 Way Stretch Fabric Bonded with Faux Fur TPU Inside for Gloves

NFT
Price: US military budget
Not worth describing since you all already know about it and can't afford it.


----------



## MewlyKitten (Jan 3, 2019)

I decided to take a creative approach to this issue and I'm trying to convince a company on Aliexpress to buy 4-way stretch fur from Suzhou Yoyoung and re-sell it in smaller amounts.
It's not going very well though, because how do you convince someone with crude English running a store in a culturally alien country that they should sell this product because everyone in the west agrees that it's absolutely perfect for dressing up like an animal?
It seems like even without the language barrier, explanation would be difficult.
At least I gave myself the best chances by starting with a store that sells faux fur and seems to acknowledge the existence of fursuits because they recommend their fur for "fluffy costumes".


----------



## Faexie (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you so much for this, it's really useful


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 4, 2019)

Just about all fur has "2 way stretch" to it, across the grain of the fabric. NFT is the _*only one*_ that you can spec what you want by density, color, length and it is true "4 way stretch." That Chinese fabric is a cheap fabric with fur glued on for glove linings, etc. Read the description on their site closely.

This is one of those situations where if you really need 4-way stretch, you gotta go to NFT. The Old Warhorse 2.0 will be 4-way stretch and I'm just waiting until I get well from gall bladder surgery. I'm going to make a new DTD this spring and get rolling.


----------



## MewlyKitten (Jan 5, 2019)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Just about all fur has "2 way stretch" to it, across the grain of the fabric. NFT is the _*only one*_ that you can spec what you want by density, color, length and it is true "4 way stretch." That Chinese fabric is a cheap fabric with fur glued on for glove linings, etc. Read the description on their site closely.
> 
> This is one of those situations where if you really need 4-way stretch, you gotta go to NFT. The Old Warhorse 2.0 will be 4-way stretch and I'm just waiting until I get well from gall bladder surgery. I'm going to make a new DTD this spring and get rolling.


I wish someone would ban you already, you advertise NFT fur at every opportunity. This is the second thread I've seen where the OP has clearly said "Do not advertise NFT fur in this thread" and you advertise it nevertheless. I'm assuming there's more threads where you've done that.
You act like you're either paid to advertise NFT, or you have stake in NFT.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 11, 2019)

MewlyKitten said:


> I wish someone would ban you already, you advertise NFT fur at every opportunity. This is the second thread I've seen where the OP has clearly said "Do not advertise NFT fur in this thread" and you advertise it nevertheless. I'm assuming there's more threads where you've done that.
> You act like you're either paid to advertise NFT, or you have stake in NFT.


Do have a beef with NFT or me? Sorry if you don't like me or the cost of real 4-way stretch fur. You better buck up and learn to live with the reality I ain't leaving this forum and NFT is the only game in town for real 4-way stretch fur. I don't have a stake in NFT and I'm not paid to advertise. BTW, just mentioning them as the only source of 4-way stretch fur is not advertising.

That Chinese "fur" you point out is meant for glove lining and it has a TPU backing.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2019)

I wonder what the Japanese Okodaya one is like? The colours available and short pile could work, for an otter.


----------



## MewlyKitten (Jan 18, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I wonder what the Japanese Okodaya one is like? The colours available and short pile could work, for an otter.


I'm going to order a sample and find out.
If it really is 4-way stretch, then it's the best fur you could possibly get for an otter costume.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 18, 2019)

Checking samples first would seem like a good call, definitely.


----------

